# Pcgh 05/2014 . Fail des jahres :D?



## Gigafight (2. April 2014)

Servus 
Grade zum Kiosk gerannt und mir die PCGH 05 gekauft , was sehe ich : paar Seiten wurden Doppel abgedruckt oO
Einmal die Seiten mit MSI 290x und 780 Ti Classified und der Artikel mit den stromsparkarten
Im Anhang sind Bilder


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. April 2014)

Also meine Ausgabe (Abo) ist vollkommen i.O., vllt ein Aprilscherz an alle Kioskkäufer? xD


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. April 2014)

Das hab ich auch nicht - oder ich bin total blind


----------



## Monsjo (2. April 2014)

Meine Ausgabe war i.O.


----------



## Gigafight (2. April 2014)

Also mit meiner stimmt was definitiv nicht  im
Anhang nochmal Bilder 

Alter Schwede es wurden fast 50 Seiten doppelt gedruckt xD

Von 34-66 wurde alles doppelt gedruckt 

Siehe auf dem Bild : Seite 66, rechts daneben Aufeinmal Seite 34.. Dafuqq


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. April 2014)

Meld dich einfach mal bei Computec, die werden dir sicher ein mängelfreies Exemplar zukommen lassen 

Die Druckerpresse war bei dir wohl etwas übereifrig^^


----------



## Gigafight (2. April 2014)

Ach ist halb so wild , halt kurios .

Tausche Pcgh Print 05/14 in der failausgabe gegen eine GeForce Titan
Einer Interesse


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. April 2014)

Schöner Aprilscherz.

Bitte melde Dich an online@pcgameshardware.de, wir schicken Dir eine richtige Ausgabe zu.


----------



## Cinnayum (2. April 2014)

Ich hatte mal eine Star Trek 11 DVD im VLC geladen und das hatte die VOB-Dateien irgendwie vermischt.

Der Film ist dann lustig in der Handlung und den Kapiteln gesprungen, ohne dass es erkennbar war oder Sinn gemacht hätte.

Mit den Zeitsprüngen und wechselnden Orten und was es noch im Film gab, war das dann ein sehr verwirrendes aber unterhaltsames Filmerlebnis.

So ähnlich stell ich mir deine PCGH-Ausgabe vor  .


----------



## MR.Chaos (2. April 2014)

Hey du hast ja einen Cent auf dem Bild xP


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. April 2014)

@Gigafight - welche Seiten sind betroffen? - Werde mir gleich an der Stammtanke "meine" Ausgabe holen und vorher einen Blick ´reinwerfen.

Gekauft wird sie aber so oder so . - Greetz -


----------



## Gigafight (2. April 2014)

Also bis 66 ist alles normal , dann beginnen die Seiten von 35- 66 erneut  

@Thilo: Ach quatsch , finde es sogar cool mal ne andere ausgabe zu haben , zudem ich sowieso die seiten rausreißen kann 

Tolle Ausgabe geworden


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. April 2014)

Danke Gigafight, - werde drauf achten. 
-> D.h. ich suche mir ein "gedoppeltes" Exemplar ´raus; denn nach 2-maligem Lesen hat man die Themen wenigstens im Kopp .

- Greetz -


----------



## Gigafight (2. April 2014)

So nach durchlesen der pcgh 05 eine Frage für Seite 35 für *Geforce Karten* : Da wird ein Mod BIOS für Nvidia karten erklärt . Problem : Ist sowas riskant ? 1.Weil als erstes muss man ja das Orginal BIOS sichern . Warum ? 2. danach irgendwas umbenennen  3. in die Windows Cmd gehen und bestätigen  4. Gpu Skalierung aktivieren  5. Downsampling fertig   Was genau macht dieses Mod BIOS ? Werden dafür auch Overclocking Möglichkeiten freigeschaltet und der Nvidia boost deaktiviert ? Weil es gibt ja BIOS Flashs für Nvidia karten , wo man die Spannung höher anheben kann , ist das sowas ? Weil ich sehe hier nichts was man auf nen Datenträger oder so brennen muss . Daher : Warum muss man das BIOS sichern ? Daraus leitet sich ab : ist das riskant ?


----------



## TempestX1 (3. April 2014)

Gigafight schrieb:


> Also bis 66 ist alles normal , dann beginnen die Seiten von 35- 66 erneut


Gemein. Du hast mehr zu lesen bekommen als die üblichen Käufer. Also eine PCGH 05/2014 XXL Ausgabe.
Meine hat nur 132 Seiten  Will auch


----------

